# Skeeter pee without slurry?



## Cheryl (Apr 29, 2018)

I do not currently have a yeast slurry available, can I make skeeter pee out of fresh yeast? What changes must I make?


----------



## willie (Apr 29, 2018)

Cheryl said:


> I do not currently have a yeast slurry available, can I make skeeter pee out of fresh yeast? What changes must I make?




Yep you sure can. Just add a packet of your favorite wine yeast to your must. I really couldn't tell the difference as far as taste goes when I used it and not used the slurry. 

Will


----------



## Arne (Apr 30, 2018)

Not necessary to have a slurry. Just makes it easier for the ferment to take off and adds a bit of flavor from the origional ferment. Should work just fine without the slurry, but will probably take a bit longer to get going. 
Arne.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 30, 2018)

No changes are necessary. I have made skeeter per about 5 or 6 times, never used a slurry. But I do make a vigorous going yeast starter.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Apr 30, 2018)

I use e-1118 nearly every time, not slurry.

Recipe twist on SP - All Dollar Tree ingredients:

4 - Jumex 32 oz Strawberry/Banana drink
3 - Frutessa 17.6 oz Strawberry preserves (only citric acid as preservative)
8 - lb sugar inverted (had a little left)
2 - Reconstituted lemon juice 32 oz
2 - TBS Nutrient (one at start, one at SG 1.03 or so)
1 - TBS Peptic enzyme
1 - TBS Bentonite

SG to 1.095 - I know, keep the quest room ready.

Started it last week, So far So good


----------

